# Just Did Up .....



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 2, 2022)

*Some Braided Polymer blanks finished and ready for the new PSI GT2 Twist. 
This one is very similar to the popular EDC DuraClick except this one is a twist action.
I believe the original GT Knurl has been discontinued.
Les*


----------

